# interior care



## talonhand (Oct 12, 2006)

Whats the best "stuff" to use on the inside of the GTO? Like for the dash? The seats i use a meguires leather cleaner, but im not sure whats good for the dash etc. What do you guys like?


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Armorall Company makes these wipes that does not contain ANY armorall but rather a glass cleaner like solution that works REALLY well...It leaves behind no residue and the the "cloth" they put it on it last really long, plus I think the can of them is only like 5 bucks


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

mlyon said:


> Armorall Company makes these wipes that does not contain ANY armorall but rather a glass cleaner like solution that works REALLY well...It leaves behind no residue and the the "cloth" they put it on it last really long, plus I think the can of them is only like 5 bucks


That's what I use. :cool 

Shock


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

saddle soap on leather,, cant beat it,, cheap too


----------

